# Enabling cruise control stick for 2015 Cruze



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Take IT back to the dealer and ask this question aloud to a service advisors for further instructions that are not in that owners manual ..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze Control controls are on the left side of the steering wheel. They are not on the stick.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would help if you listed the model of their Cruze, LS does not come with cruise. But the LS is a USA model, should also list which country this car is in. This is an international board with posters from all over the world.

Ha, in contrary to what Brian suggested, the last people you want to ask questions from is your dealer. Learned my daughter's new Kia Soul was only short a 15 buck cruise switch and four very short wires, but to keep it OE would pay 20 bucks extra for an OE wiring harness. Suggested she hit this with her dealer, that was a mistake. He told her, her only option to get cruise was to pay an extra 3,000 bucks for the next highest model. And gave her an address to have an aftermarket unit installed for only $699.00. Lying basterds.

Her dad will do it for her for 35 bucks when she comes home.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Rostra is a stalk on the left side of the steering column guys ask Vetterin .............I wanted a new steering wheel with the Cruise control and audio ..just never bought 1 ...

Nick the OP might be confused !


----------



## larboc (Sep 7, 2015)

I just checked and I was wrong, the stalk doesn't have any cruise control stuff on it so it's just the base model. In order to get cruise you had to go up to a 3000 dollar more expensive trim package, kind of crazy.
Sorry for the misinformation. It is located in michigan (US)

I'm reading over some other posts on this subject. I think going the factory parts route would be best, aftermarket cruise controls never seem to work quite as nice as OEM. I'm not sure if the ecu has to be flashed though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Absolutely positively ... do you have the steering wheel audio controls upon the right side of the steering wheel ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, find a different dealer - yours is a moron. Next, go to Cruise Control Kit landing page for the GM Cruze Control for your car. The price there is the parts only. Installation will be extra. I installed this kit in my son's 2012 LS last year for about $425.

You don't need the steering wheel radio controls. You will need to replace the "clock spring" in the steering wheel however. Apparently too many of these springs were breaking so GM changed the kit to require a new spring.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

larboc said:


> I just checked and I was wrong, the stalk doesn't have any cruise control stuff on it so it's just the base model. In order to get cruise you had to go up to a 3000 dollar more expensive trim package, kind of crazy.
> Sorry for the misinformation. It is located in michigan (US)
> 
> I'm reading over some other posts on this subject. I think going the factory parts route would be best, aftermarket cruise controls never seem to work quite as nice as OEM. I'm not sure if the ecu has to be flashed though.


$3K assuming you mean 1LT gives you alloys, cruise control, possibly a MyLink Sun & Sound and the more fuel efficient 1.4T engine. Seems like they toss a bunch of features into the 1LT when they order them. Most of them I seen on the lots were every option possible except engine heater and all weather mats. 



brian v said:


> Absolutely positively ... do you have the steering wheel audio controls upon the right side of the steering wheel ?


Being a 15, they may have it. Being a 15 they are gonna have the LS wheel up until the Eco gas trim. 2LT, LTZ and Diesel has leather.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

larboc said:


> In-laws ordered a 2015 with no cruise control, however when it showed up it had a stick to the left of the steering wheel which had cruise control buttons on it in addition to wiper controls


What country are we talking about? For the US, wiper controls are on the stick to the right of the wheel and cruse control is on the steering wheel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> What country are we talking about? For the US, wiper controls are on the stick to the right of the wheel and cruse control is on the steering wheel.





larboc said:


> ...I just checked and I was wrong, the stalk doesn't have any cruise control stuff on it so it's just the base model...


Just confirmed it wasn't there. Whats the deal with the wiper stalk anyways? 11-12 has a different one from 13-14 and then a different one in 15.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When I was a kid, could pick up a 48 rust free coupe, was using nickel in the steel back then for around 50 bucks and drop in a practically brand new engine from a late model V-8 for 65 bucks and have not only very reliable transportation, but also quite fast. This was all legal back then.

Accidents were considered an Act of God, recall paying around 8 bucks a month for liability, cars were so cheap, wasn't worth carrying collision or comprehensive. Gas was also super cheap. Then the attorneys took over this country, don't have to tell you how it is today. To get a college education, well went to a private school, was closer, with books, fees, and tuition, ran around 90 bucks per semester. 

We were making 2,000 mile trips back then on highways in far better shape then we have today. Trick was to let your right foot go to sleep, another was to buy a choke cable for a couple of bucks to add a manual throttle to your car.

To pay someone to get my daughters Cavalier back into shape with mechanical and some major rust problems due to road salt would have been around 8,000 bucks. Then still a 12 year old car. Cheaper to buy a new one, she is also working on her masters degree plus working full time.

All she could afford was the base model, for the Soul, 3,000 bucks extra to get cruise, yes, more options that she didn't need nor could afford to pay for. 

Cruise kits were available in the 60's for around 40 bucks, cars were a lot simpler back then and not that difficult to install. Was in the early 70's, cruise was finally an OE option. Used an electro-mechanical system that got its speed information from the speedometer cable. Here's one out of my 82 motorhome before I rebuilt it. Had a simple governor that moved a rod that was locked in place by a holding solenoid for your speed. Established the set point where that same governor would apply vacuum to a diaphragm to equalize that preset distance. Very simple, but worked just fine.

View attachment 162818


Has a set button at the end of the directional signal lever, push it quick to set your speed, but can hold it to slow down to a lower speed, then release it. Also a slide switch with off, neutral, and resume. Quick snap to resume restores your speed after coming to a stop, but can be held to speed up. That vacuum diaphragm has a cable directly to the throttle vane. All mechanical and rather expensive to manufacture.

No more throttle linkage in today's vehicles, throttle by wire adding a much cheaper servo motor to the throttle vane with a thin piece of wire. No more speedometer cable to the transmission. A permanent magnet about 3/32" in diameter, half inch long with a few turns of 42 AWG wire wrapped around it on a stamped steel cogged wheel gives pulses proportional to vehicle speed that is counted by extremely cheap electronics. Pushing set speed just saves preset speed information into a few bytes of ram. This is digitally compared to the actual vehicle speed to control that already servo motor in the throttle body. Or in brief, doesn't cost a cent extra to add cruise.

GM is actually spending more money stocking an extra steering wheel without the cruise access. But have to say, getting a lot more value by paying a couple of thousand more by just getting that far more fuel efficient 1.4L turbo engine. And I already had my fill of timing belt engines, if one limited lubricated tensioner sheave seizes while driving, this is the end of that LS engine. Plus the extra expense of fuel, poorer performance, and not having the huge cost of replacing that timing belt. 

When having to pay around 300 bucks extra to get cruise for a kit, a lot more if you pay to have it installed. 

Kia is even screwing their customers more, same engine, drive train, so no advantage here. But just have to unsnap a blank panel and snap one in with cruise switches on it. Plus adding four wires, two for illumination, one for power, forth for speed control, uses resistors to save on wires. 

Want to hack your brain, not even sure why Chevy makes the LS, but have to learn how to think like marketing thinks. Feel they are smoking crack.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Scheesh all of this stuff because my new cruzen did not come with factory cruzen control and I have to drive for 18 hrs. To get to Dallas .

The Smurf stole me $100.00 Steering wheel for $50.00 before the for sale post even appeared .. Dang ...Now GM or some one sells a kit for like $425,00 

I'll modify this darn steering wheel . The buttons are cheap and I know wiring harnesses . Piece of cake or Pie if ya like Pie with a dremel .............


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had the Rostra Cruise Control the OP is talking about when I had my LS. I bought base model also w/o Cruise. Actually it was not available on a 2011 LS as I had to buy the Rostra aftermarket like the OP suggested. It had to be programmed once installed. Sounds like someone installed and did not complete the job. Here is the troubleshooting guide from Rostra to see if that helps.
http://www.rostra.com/manuals/250-1223-faq.pdf If not take it back to the dealer and tell them what you have: aftermarket Rostra Cruise control. If not then maybe a stereo shop(Not Best Buy), that is who installed mine.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang . I wish you's Guys would comprehend the OP was confused when he started this thread as any some 1 could read and discern the LS does not come equipped from the factory with a Rostra stalk or even steering wheel cruise control ...come on guys . I picked up on that fact by reading his full discription of his Original Post .. OB picked the facts up to .

No Biggie ..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

larboc said:


> I just checked and I was wrong, the stalk doesn't have any cruise control stuff on it so it's just the base model. In order to get cruise you had to go up to a 3000 dollar more expensive trim package, kind of crazy.
> Sorry for the misinformation. It is located in michigan (US)


The difference between a 2015 LS and 1LT cruze(both automatics) is $1225. For that money you get Cruise control, Aluminum wheels, Steering wheel audio controls, easier to keep clean dark interior, and the 1.4T engine. The 1.4T gains 4MPG city and 3MPG hwy, so it saves enough fuel to pay the difference in cost every month.

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=35008&id=35012


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Just confirmed it wasn't there. Whats the deal with the wiper stalk anyways? 11-12 has a different one from 13-14 and then a different one in 15.


Different, how?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Different, how?


Font's and or icons. 

Here is 11-12 










13-14










15 no pic just replace the mist icon on the bottom with "1X"



spacedout said:


> The difference between a 2015 LS and 1LT cruze(both automatics) is $1225. For that money you get Cruise control, Aluminum wheels, Steering wheel audio controls, easier to keep clean dark interior, and the 1.4T engine. The 1.4T gains 4MPG city and 3MPG hwy, so it saves enough fuel to pay the difference in cost every month.
> 
> http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=35008&id=35012


Depends on dealer, All the 1LT's I seen were all every option possible on the lot.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Font's and or icons.


Oh. I thought it actually worked differently.

My guess: They started off with an "international" version but got too many complaints that people couldn't understand them and switch to "English" (at least for North America).

I've got a couple of icons I can't quite distinguish. One is the front defroster and one is the back defroster. In one the window is angled and the other the window is square. I think the angled one is the front since it matches the wiper icons. Not real intuitive.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Oh. I thought it actually worked differently.
> 
> My guess: They started off with an "international" version but got too many complaints that people couldn't understand them and switch to "English" (at least for North America).
> 
> I've got a couple of icons I can't quite distinguish. One is the front defroster and one is the back defroster. In one the window is angled and the other the window is square. I think the angled one is the front since it matches the wiper icons. Not real intuitive.


Sounds like Benz and BMW owners. You also have this light as well in the older Subarus 










Speaking of random defrost icons, This one is suppose to represent heated wipers for my car.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Sounds like Benz and BMW owners. You also have this light as well in the older Subarus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need that logo to put on the center dash compartment (for those that have one)...to remind people its to heat up their sandwich and not heat up their smart phone.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Sounds like Benz and BMW owners. You also have this light as well in the older Subarus


What's that? "Bun" warmer?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> What's that? "Bun" warmer?


Cat converter


----------

